# Surf Fishing in the Summer



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys my family usually takes a two week vacation in Gulfshores. The women shop and I fish. Last year I was catching ladyfish everycast at daylight using mirro lures and spoons. I would like to get into some good eating fish this summer. I am a born and bred bass fisherman and dont know anything about saltwater. I herd Perdido Pass was a good area but all I caught was jelly fish and pin fish. I had my best luck on the beach in front of the Condo. Is there anymore good places to fish where their is not alot of people? And what baits work the best?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Sand fleas and peeled shrimp for pomps and reds. Sand fleas are by far the most popular bait for the surf.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I caught quite a few flounder in the chutes early in the morning using live shrimp and live bull minnows just reeling reel slow. We also caught quite a few whiting and a few sea trout.


----------

